# toujours



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

_Buon compleanno   

	
	
		
		
	


	



__




_

e visto che ci sono... 

_Buon Natale _


----------



## tatitati (9 Novembre 2008)

*auguroni tutù!*


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Novembre 2008)

Apperò....due 3d aperti per il compleanno di Toujours....

ma che gli fai alle donne tu ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque auguri anche da parte mia !!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Novembre 2008)

auguri tutà!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




te l'han già detto "ciao principino




??" 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   se no provvedevo io..

ah, buona pasqua che ci sta sempre bene e fa molto chic


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> auguri tutà!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sei veramente poco seria e svacchi tutti i thread.

e comunque buona festa della repubblica tuojours


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Apperò....due 3d aperti per il compleanno di Toujours....
> 
> ma che gli fai alle donne tu ?
> 
> ...



non avevo visto l'altro, non ho pensato di controllare... problemi?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei veramente poco seria e svacchi tutti i thread.
> 
> e comunque buona festa della repubblica tuojour


ma che cacchio dici?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








buona festa del  ringraziamento tutà!! hai già preso il tacchino?? (perchè vedo che di tacchine già ne hai tante qui sul forum 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  

oh ma quanto cazz0 simpatica sono??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che cacchio dici??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non solo simpatica, ma dolce come uno zuccherino 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cacchio c'entra il ringraziamento, sei americana?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





buon ognissanti toujours


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non solo simpatica, ma dolce come uno zuccherino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buon ferragosto tutà!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e con questo vi ci mando che è l'ora dell'ape 

	
	
		
		
	


	













il vostro zuccherino di fiducia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> buon ferragosto tutà!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hei, per ferragosto ho aperto un thread tutto per te  

	
	
		
		
	


	





sto rischiando il diabete con te


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hei, per ferragosto ho aperto un thread tutto per te
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   donna.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> donna.....



l'ho sempre detto che ho un infinito buon gusto

e ora, dedicati all'ape, io alle pulizie (a riprova che sono una brava ragazza)

ci vediamo prossimamente su questi schermi

p.s. vogliamo riportare sui binari questo thread?


----------



## Old Toujours (9 Novembre 2008)

Grazie a tutti, 

wow che biglietto angelo sono commosso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti,
> 
> wow che biglietto angelo sono commosso








  sono contenta che ti piaccia








ps meno male che l'hai notato, nonostante i tentativi di questa vipera di svaccare il thread


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti,
> 
> wow che biglietto angelo sono commosso


non sei commosso abbastanza, sei ancora vigile...


----------



## Old Toujours (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono contenta che ti piaccia
> 
> 
> ps meno male che l'hai notato, nonostante i tentativi di questa vipera di svaccare il thread


ma no .. lo sai che mi piacciono gli svaccamenti ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Italia1 ha detto:


> non sei commosso abbastanza, sei ancora vigile...


vigile a chi ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao bell'uomo, dura passare i 25 ... volano gli anni


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ma no .. lo sai che mi piacciono gli svaccamenti ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soprattutto se te ne dimentichi almeno altri dieci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




bell'uomo a chi?


----------



## Old Toujours (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> soprattutto se te ne dimentichi almeno altri dieci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dopo i 25 la memoria diminuisce


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> dopo i 25 la memoria diminuisce


anche il testosterone e le due cose insieme sono micidiali...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non avevo visto l'altro, non ho pensato di controllare... problemi?



No problem......solo un filo d'invidia


----------



## Old Toujours (9 Novembre 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Apperò....due 3d aperti per il compleanno di Toujours....
> 
> ma che gli fai alle donne tu ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Toujours (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anche il testosterone e le due cose insieme sono micidiali...


mi piace quando parli di te


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> mi piace quando parli di te


anche tu quando neghi l'evidenza, ma ti amo lo stesso...


----------



## Old Toujours (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anche tu quando neghi l'evidenza, ma ti amo lo stesso...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ma no .. lo sai che mi piacciono gli svaccamenti ...



anche a me, ma non quellli dei thread  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e credo di averlo sempre dimostrato, con la mia imperturbabile serietà e compostezza  

	
	
		
		
	


	









(dite che mi arriverà un fulmine tra capo e collo per questa affermazione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> No problem......solo un filo d'invidia
















   esagerato. per il tuo compleanno se vuoi te ne apriamo quattro


----------



## Old Toujours (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche a me, ma non quellli dei thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo View attachment 2132


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2008)

*ehi*

tanti auguri anche da parte mia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> certo View attachment 2132












































 





















   tarello





ho le lacrime. punto.


----------



## tatitati (9 Novembre 2008)

a me nessuno  per il mio compleanno ha a perto un casso.. a lui due a italia 1 quattro.. non vi parlo più..
a proposito buon capodanno celtico tutù...


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> a me nessuno per il mio compleanno ha a perto un casso.. a lui due a italia 1 quattro.. non vi parlo più..
> a proposito buon capodanno celtico tutù...


Nemmeno per il mio Tati, nemmeno per il mio...


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> a me nessuno  per il mio compleanno ha a perto un casso.. a lui due a italia 1 quattro.. non vi parlo più..
> a proposito buon capodanno celtico tutù...


a me hanno aperto 4 topic? ma quando?


----------



## Old Holly (9 Novembre 2008)

Auguri di Buon Compleanno anche da parte mia!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> a me nessuno  per il mio compleanno ha a perto un casso.. a lui due a italia 1 quattro.. non vi parlo più..
> a proposito buon capodanno celtico tutù...


vipera, per il tuo compleanno il thread è stato aperto  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nemmeno per il mio Tati, nemmeno per il mio...


sono senza parole, non c'è la data del tuo compleanno nel profilo e la sfera di cristallo di tradimento.net è  in assistenza da qualche mese.


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

toh!....la minchionissima...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2008)

Auguri a Tutu dall'unica persona seria del forum!


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Auguri a Tutu dall'unica persona seria del forum!


sii seria...


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sii seria...


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


>


ah zorro, che se magna stasera?


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ah zorro, che se magna stasera?


 
Spero pizza!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Auguri a Tutu dall'unica persona seria del forum!


non ci piacciono le persone serie  

	
	
		
		
	


	










p.s. buffona


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Spero pizza!


 anche io magno pizza..........


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

perché non la piantata di infognare il thread e andate a parlare di cibo in cucina?


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ci piacciono le persone serie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


abbiamo cominciato col plurale maiestatis? megalomane!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché non la piantata di infognare il thread e andate a parlare di cibo in cucina?


Angioletto tu cosa mangi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> abbiamo cominciato col plurale maiestatis? megalomane!


chiederò a mr. & mrs. staff di ripulire questo thread, e di bannare gli untori


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché non la piantata di infognare il thread e andate a parlare di cibo in cucina?


 il destinatario del topic ha detto che gli piacciono gli svaccamenti..e noi si obbedisce....


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chiederò a mr. & mrs. staff di ripulire questo thread, e di bannare gli untori


cominciamolo a fare scendere di categoria...******!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> cominciamolo a fare scendere di categoria...******!



sei invidioso perché per il tuo compleanno non t'ha cagato nessuno eh?


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei invidioso perché per il tuo compleanno non t'ha cagato nessuno eh?


lattoniera, io ho tolto la data apposta....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lattoniera, io ho tolto la data apposta....


ma c'è chi la sa


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma c'è chi la sa


evidentemente se l'ho tolta non volevo che mi si facessero gli auguri sul forum no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> evidentemente se l'ho tolta non volevo che mi si facessero gli auguri sul forum no?



basta che poi non ti presenti lamentandoti che non ti sono stati fatti gli auguri, minchionazzo


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> basta che poi non ti presenti lamentandoti che non ti sono stati fatti gli auguri, minchionazzo


 ma figurati.....sono coerente io..se non metto la data nonnlo voglio...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Novembre 2008)

tra poco è il mio onomastico e non solo voglio gli auguri ma pure donazioni generose di picciòli


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> auguri tutà!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tsè arrivi con 12 ore di ritardo...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tsè arrivi con 12 ore di ritardo...


eh vedo!! non mi ha suonato la sveglia!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei invidioso perché per il tuo compleanno non t'ha cagato nessuno eh?


 gli auguri che gli interessavano li ha avuti


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tra poco è il mio onomastico e non solo voglio gli auguri ma pure donazioni generose di picciòli


posso donarti un...





 ?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> posso donarti un...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come sei maleducato!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> gli auguri che gli interessavano li ha avuti


 'nfame....


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come sei maleducato!!


 chiedere argent invece è di una finezza.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

e poi diciamolo, un paio di chiappe di riserva non guastano mai...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> chiedere argent invece è di una finezza.....


shampista, solo perchè non conoscete i miei gusti


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> shampista, solo perchè non conoscete i miei gusti


pizzettara, ma non ti bastano gli auguri?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> pizzettara, ma non ti bastano gli auguri?


no.


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no.


allora da me non avrai manco quelli!
fa niente che so che tenterai di gettarti dal balcone di casa per questo, ma bisogna essere fermi in certi frangenti...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> allora da me non avrai manco quelli!
> fa niente che so che tenterai di gettarti dal balcone di casa per questo, ma bisogna essere fermi in certi frangenti...



giusto. Implacabili e tutti d'un pezzo fino alla fine!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tra poco è il mio onomastico e non solo voglio gli auguri ma pure donazioni generose di picciòli


1000 eurini ti bastano?


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> 1000 eurini ti bastano?


 hai vinto al superenalotto e non hai pensato in primis a me?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> hai vinto al superenalotto e non hai pensato in primis a me?



se vincessi al superenalotto non regalerei niente a nessuno e continuerei a vivere come se nulla fosse.



per un po', per non destare sospetti. poi inizierei a collegarmi dalle canarie.


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se vincessi al superenalotto non regalerei niente a nessuno e continuerei a vivere come se nulla fosse.
> 
> 
> 
> per un po', per non destare sospetti. poi inizierei a collegarmi dalle canarie.


quando mi collegherò dalle isole cayman ricordati di ciò che hai scritto...


----------



## Old Toujours (9 Novembre 2008)

merci


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> merci


cazzia questi beduini che hanno svaccato il thread con le peggiori vaccate


----------



## Old Toujours (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cazzia questi beduini che hanno svaccato il thread con le peggiori vaccate


come potrei ... sono adorabili


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cazzia questi beduini che hanno svaccato il thread con le peggiori vaccate


che paracula!! svacca tutti i tred e s'incacchia se svacchi il suo!!


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

auguroni tutina!!


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Novembre 2008)

buon compleanno toujours!!!!!!!

scusa x il ritardo ma ero in Francia


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> buon compleanno toujours!!!!!!!
> 
> scusa x il ritardo ma ero in Francia


echissenefrega!!


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> echissenefrega!!


femmina....


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> auguroni tutina!!





soleluna80 ha detto:


> buon compleanno toujours!!!!!!!
> 
> scusa x il ritardo ma ero in Francia


grazie


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

quanti ne fai tutina?
hai ricevuto dei bei regalini?


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quanti ne fai tutina?
> hai ricevuto dei bei regalini?


ho superato anch'io i 26  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho ricevuto molto calore, un regalo splendido


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ho superato anch'io i 26
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bello il calore  

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma sei giovanissimo!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bello il calore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che per me ne ha una bella ventina per gambetta 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma è giovane dentro


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bello il calore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ti ho detto da quanto tempo però ...


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> non ti ho detto da quanto tempo però ...


ma guarda che tipo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




una volta solo le donne si schernivano a dire l'età....


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che per me ne ha una bella ventina per gambetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei adorabile


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma guarda che tipo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un mondo difficile


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

*io insisto*



Toujours ha detto:


> è un mondo difficile


quanti anni hai tutina?


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quanti anni hai tutina?


ma se eravamo in classe insieme .... non ricordi già più ?


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ma se eravamo in classe insieme .... non ricordi già più ?


42?
ma sei giovanissimo!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> 42?
> ma sei giovanissimo!!


un bimbo...


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> 42?
> ma sei giovanissimo!!


e bello come un madonnino ...


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> e bello come un madonnino ...


qua di belli come la madonna ce n'è solo una!!


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un bimbo...


sviluppato in fretta ...


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> qua di belli come la madonna ce n'è solo una!!


o la madonna ... View attachment 2134


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> o la madonna ... View attachment 2134


 
bellissimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ciao begli occhi


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> bellissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buongiorno tatina


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

ma gli occhi di tutà li han visti proprio tutte??


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

a me l'angioletto no eh???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




vecchiaccio!!


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> echissenefrega!!


 
invidiosa!!


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma gli occhi di tutà li han visti proprio tutte??


sono uno zoccolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Brugola ha detto:


> a me l'angioletto no eh???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


voilà View attachment 2135


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> invidiosa!!


de che?? son stata più in francia che a milano


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma gli occhi di tutà li han visti proprio tutte??


 è un bello gnocchettino, ma gli occhi li vedi da un km


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> de che?? son stata più in francia che a milano


baciami il c...


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è un bello gnocchettino, ma gli occhi li vedi da un km


'ngiorno emma


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> 'ngiorno emma


che paraculo!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> de che?? son stata più in francia che a milano


 
brava! a Fontaine de Vaucluse in un'antica cartiera mia mamma mi ha regalato la "Declaration des droits de l'homme"...sono felice come una bimba


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> 'ngiorno emma


 ciao tesorino principino....queste bottegaie qui si sbattono da 2 giorni, ma il primato per gli auguri resta il mio.....


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> brava! a Fontaine de Vaucluse in un'antica cartiera mia mamma mi ha regalato la "Declaration des droits de l'homme"...sono felice come una bimba


mi hai fatto venire una voglia di tornarmene nella mia bella francietta


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> brava! a Fontaine de Vaucluse in un'antica cartiera mia mamma mi ha regalato la "Declaration des droits de l'homme"...sono felice come una bimba


e la declaration des droits de trippà??


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che paraculo!!!


oggi hai una pettinatura splendida ... ti stanno benissimo i capelli così


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> oggi hai una pettinatura splendida ... ti stanno benissimo i capelli così


e a me???


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> oggi hai una pettinatura splendida ... ti stanno benissimo i capelli così


trovi??
anche tu oggi stai proprio bene... ma con quegli occhi staresti bene comunque


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao tesorino principino....queste bottegaie qui si sbattono da 2 giorni, ma il primato per gli auguri resta il mio.....


noi lo sappiamo


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao tesorino principino....queste bottegaie qui si sbattono da 2 giorni, ma il primato per gli auguri resta il mio.....


Ho visto l'orario...sei stata su come a capodanno contando??


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e a me???


alla mattina nella corrente devi mettere il phon non le dita ... 



Asudem ha detto:


> trovi??
> anche tu oggi stai proprio bene... ma con quegli occhi staresti bene comunque


trovi ? pensa che non so mai con cosa abbinarli ....


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi hai fatto venire una voglia di tornarmene nella mia bella francietta


 
a chi lo dici!! io non vorrei mai tornare...mi vien una tristezza.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




p.s. la francettina è la *MIA*!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 te capì?


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> alla mattina nella corrente devi mettere il phon non le dita ...
> 
> ....


perchè? da quel tocco di selvaggia....


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e la declaration des droits de trippà??


 
duole dirlo ma trippà è rimasto a casa con una nutrita dose di croccantini e acqua.....


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

*ne saprà anche sugli occhi*



Toujours ha detto:


> alla mattina nella corrente devi mettere il phon non le dita ...
> 
> 
> 
> * trovi ? pensa che non so mai con cosa abbinarli .*...


chiedi a boldi...dice che ai denti gialli si abbina una cravatta marrone..


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> duole dirlo ma trippà è rimasto a casa con una nutrita dose di croccantini e acqua.....












spero che ti abbia massacrato i divani e le tende


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ho visto l'orario...sei stata su come a capodanno contando??


per il principino mio ho puntato la sveglia: era il minimo...e poi avevo da fare le lasagne


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè? da quel tocco di selvaggia....


quello si ... è l'odore di selvaggina bruciata che mi infastidisce un po' ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Asudem ha detto:


> chiedi a boldi...dice che ai denti gialli si abbina una cravatta marrone..


uso cravatte solo nell'intimità


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per il principino mio ho puntato la sveglia: era il minimo


eccerto...


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccerto...


capisco per le lasagne...


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> spero che ti abbia massacrato i divani e le tende


 
invece no!! Tiè!! Ha solamente fatto pupù + spesso x l'agitazione. Poverino, ieri era tutto agitato quando siamo rientrati...un pochino mi è dispiaciuto


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> invece no!! Tiè!! Ha solamente fatto pupù + spesso x l'agitazione. Poverino, ieri era tutto agitato quando siamo rientrati...un pochino mi è dispiaciuto


ma scusa davvero..così piccolo lo lasci da solo 3 gg?
non hai qualcuno che gli vada a cambiar l'acqua e la lettiera?


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa davvero..così piccolo lo lasci da solo 3 gg?
> non hai qualcuno che gli vada a cambiar l'acqua e la lettiera?


i miei erano con me, mia nonna non abita vicino e si sta riprendendo da una frattura al piede, mi dispiaceva disturbare i miei amici, sono tutti iper impegnati.
Cmq se l'è cavata egregiamente: niente danni, cibo e acqua suff, giochi...
abbiamo comprato un dispenser x croccantini enorme...era pronto all'evento


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè? da quel tocco di selvaggia....


 
e mettici in accento!!! sono stata mezz'ora a cercare di capire quel caovlo che hai scritto...


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> i miei erano con me, mia nonna non abita vicino e si sta riprendendo da una frattura al piede, mi dispiaceva disturbare i miei amici, sono tutti iper impegnati.
> Cmq se l'è cavata egregiamente: niente danni, cibo e acqua suff, giochi...
> abbiamo comprato un dispenser x croccantini enorme...era pronto all'evento


 
ti ho appena denunciata alla protezione animali. non sei na brava padrona. sappilo!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ti ho appena denunciata alla protezione animali. non sei na brava padrona. sappilo!!!


 
nello zaino non ci stava...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> nello zaino non ci stava...


ma dai! è troppo piccolo per stare tre giorni da solo!!
bhò 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ha ragione brugola, faceva bene a distruggerti casa


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai! è troppo piccolo per stare tre giorni da solo!!
> bhò
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai! è troppo piccolo per stare tre giorni da solo!!
> bhò
> 
> 
> ...


 
voi avete ragione, ma io avevo prenotato ad agosto....


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> voi avete ragione, ma io avevo prenotato ad agosto....


 
ripeto telo devono togliere il bestiolino non sei una che ha cuore.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> voi avete ragione, ma io avevo prenotato ad agosto....


guarda che esistono le pensioni per cani e gatti...per tre giorni costano manco 50 euro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per stavolta sei perdonata ma non farlo più!!


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> voi avete ragione, ma io avevo prenotato ad agosto....


sole scherzi a parte, guarda che con il gattino piccolo devi imparare a organizzarti. Se sai che devi andar via chiedi a qualcuno, il meglio è se vanno loro a casa tua, ma se no fallo tenere da qualcuno.
soffrono tantissimo da soli così piccoli.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> 42?
> ma sei giovanissimo!!





Asudem ha detto:


> un bimbo...


ma che paracule...


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che paracule...


angelina....piccola unghiettina mia 
come stai?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che paracule...


eccallà! 
senti tu invece avevi l'orologio indietro??
hai sentito che qualcuno ha fatto pure il conto all rovescia e ha stappato lo champagne??e tu apri un tred il giorno stesso


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sole scherzi a parte, guarda che con il gattino piccolo devi imparare a organizzarti. Se sai che devi andar via chiedi a qualcuno, il meglio è se vanno loro a casa tua, ma se no fallo tenere da qualcuno.
> soffrono tantissimo da soli così piccoli.


 
vabbè, stavolta è andata così. fino a quest'estate non sono previsti viaggi, al max chiedo alla mia amica.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> angelina....piccola unghiettina mia
> come stai?



brugolina del mio corazon espinado 

	
	
		
		
	


	




bene, ma devo imprecare (in scannatoio perché io non svacco i thread 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  
tu?


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ripeto telo devono togliere il bestiolino non sei una che ha cuore.


 
beh, mo' non esageriamo..


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vabbè, stavolta è andata così. fino a quest'estate non sono previsti viaggi, al max chiedo alla mia amica.


per punizione preparaci un apetizer che c'abbiamo pititto


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> brugolina del mio corazon espinado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io pure..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccallà!
> senti tu invece avevi l'orologio indietro??
> hai sentito che qualcuno ha fatto pure il conto all rovescia e ha stappato lo champagne??e tu apri un tred il giorno stesso



avevo messo la sveglia sul cellulare ma non mi ero accorta che era impostata su "giorni feriali"

chiedo perdono  

	
	
		
		
	


	





tra l'altro, a mezzanotte mi stavo facendo venire il diabete


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per punizione preparaci un apetizer che c'abbiamo pititto


veramente avrei fame anch'io...ed in + ho fisioterapia alle 12.30!!!! Arg!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> avevo messo la sveglia sul cellulare ma non mi ero accorta che era impostata su "giorni feriali"
> 
> chiedo perdono
> 
> ...


che bastarda!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








quindi hai avuto un ottimo motivo per non postare.
Sei assolta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che bastarda!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


puoi dirlo forte


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puoi dirlo forte


ok

QUINDI HAI AVUTO UN OTTIMO MOTIVO PER NON POSTARE!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok
> 
> QUINDI HAI AVUTO UN OTTIMO MOTIVO PER NON POSTARE!!!


quanto sei grulla, zuccherino mio


----------



## Old Toujours (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puoi dirlo forte


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quanto sei grulla, zuccherino mio


 
SCUSI? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




OCCHIO CHE OGGI HO GLI ZEBEDI IN GIOSTRA!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>








però ti ho fatto il bigliettino 








tatina ha detto:


> SCUSI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sono messa nei guai?


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> però ti ho fatto il bigliettino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
BASTANSIA...


----------



## MK (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono senza parole, non c'è la data del tuo compleanno nel profilo e la sfera di cristallo di tradimento.net è in assistenza da qualche mese.


Uffa. E riuffa.


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma gli occhi di tutà li han visti proprio tutte??


purtroppo anche qualche tutto....


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> uso cravatte solo nell'intimità


i denti gialli invece li lasci sul comò?


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> purtroppo anche qualche tutto....


che mi sei diventato geloso ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Italia1 ha detto:


> i denti gialli invece li lasci sul comò?


a proposito ... ogni tanto cambia l'acqua del bicchiere ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> che mi sei diventato geloso ?


no, sensibile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Toujours ha detto:


> a proposito ... ogni tanto cambia l'acqua del bicchiere ...


cambiare? io la bevo di prima mattina...


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, sensibile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>


capisco...oltre una certa età si comincia ad accusare ipoacusia...non ti crucciare....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


>


 principino fulco ruffo buonasera


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> capisco...oltre una certa età si comincia ad accusare ipoacusia...non ti crucciare....


acufene per ora ... siamo a 2 settimane 



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> principino fulco ruffo buonasera


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> acufene per ora ... siamo a 2 settimane


 voglio i saluti solo per me puoi postarmi separatamente da italia1?


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> voglio i saluti solo per me puoi postarmi separatamente da italia1?


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

Buonasera emma il forum era spoglio senza di te


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> voglio i saluti solo per me puoi postarmi separatamente da italia1?


eccallà...col Fulco Ruffo mi esce la Della Gherardesca..ma vafff...........


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Buonasera emma il forum era spoglio senza di te


ti dispiace sputare i peli da un'altra parte?


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


buonasera brugola ... quando appari si riaccende il mio monitor ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Buonasera emma il forum era spoglio senza di te


grazie, unica ragione della mia presenza sul forum.....ah, fulco ruffo


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> buonasera brugola ... quando appari si riaccende il mio monitor ...


come sopra...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti dispiace sputare i peli da un'altra parte?


 stai commettendo un piccolo errore


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> stai commettendo un piccolo errore


li inghiotte?


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti dispiace sputare i peli da un'altra parte?


lo so che li raccogli tesoro ... dopo li metto via.


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> li inghiotte?
















   che pirla


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> lo so che li raccogli tesoro ... dopo li metto via.


prima o poi quel cuscino lo finisci, coraggio


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> buonasera brugola ... quando appari si riaccende il mio monitor ...


maschio...


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> lo so che li raccogli tesoro ... dopo li metto via.


 è che tu sei così disordinato...mettili via che te li catalogo..ci siamo quasi, l'album sta per essere concluso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








tesoro a chi?


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> prima o poi quel cuscino lo finisci, coraggio


pensavo ad un altro utilizzo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> maschio...


ma che leccachiappe


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> prima o poi quel cuscino lo finisci, coraggio


ciao angelo ... quando ti vedo il mio mouse impazzisce di gioia


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che leccachiappe


qua è tutto un lecca lecca..


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> prima o poi quel cuscino lo finisci, coraggio


anche lei come pirletta scherza un *****...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ciao angelo ... quando ti vedo il mio mouse impazzisce di gioia


ciao toujours, quando ti colleghi la mia connessione zompa a 10mb/s... ed è una 4mb!


----------



## brugola (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ciao toujours, quando ti colleghi la mia connessione zompa a 10mb/s... ed è una 4mb!


pensa che quando vi collegate voi 3 mi fremono tutte le narici


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

ragazzacci scappo a casa.
vi bacio


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ciao toujours, quando ti colleghi la mia connessione zompa a 10mb/s... ed è una 4mb!


che fibra


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pensavo ad un altro utilizzo


tipo infoltire la tua calotta?


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pensa che quando vi collegate voi 3 mi fremono tutte le narici


anche le posteriori ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pensa che quando vi collegate voi 3 mi fremono tutte le narici


tutte e quattro?


basta vado

ciao


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> *è che tu sei così disordinat*o...mettili via che te li catalogo..ci siamo quasi, l'album sta per essere concluso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quante ne sai su di me ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ciao angelo ... quando ti vedo il mio mouse impazzisce di gioia





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ciao toujours, quando ti colleghi la mia connessione zompa a 10mb/s... ed è una 4mb!


C'e il casting per il prossimo film di Dario Argento..una carriera assicurata...


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> quante ne sai su di me ...


 più di quanto vorrei sapere, ma devo fortificarmi..so' prove...


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> più di quanto vorrei sapere, ma devo fortificarmi..so' prove...


ricattami tutto


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ricattami tutto


 io ti ricamerei invece...


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io ti ricamerei invece...


gelosone ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> gelosone ...


quante ne sai su di me...


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quante ne sai su di me...


più di quanto vorrei sapere, ma devo fortificarmi..so' prove...


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> più di quanto vorrei sapere, ma devo fortificarmi..so' prove...




















.....trovaferraglie...


----------



## Old Toujours (11 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> .....trovaferraglie...
















  mò vado ciao, fai il bravino !!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> mò vado ciao, fai il bravino !!!


il suffisso ino usalo con qualcun'altro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ciao...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> li inghiotte?


 nn sn una donna pelosa


----------



## Old Italia1 (11 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> nn sn una donna pelosa


stai a guardare il capello...opss..il pelo


----------

